Ask HN: Do you have a creative outlet? - samcgraw
======
frompdx
I have a few:

\- Photography: I have been interested in photography since I was a teenager.
I strictly shoot film in 35mm or medium format. I also process my own B&W film
although I'm not set up for it at the moment.

\- Writing: I've maintained my blog for close to five years now. Not a ton of
articles or traffic but it's a creative outlet for writing.

\- Mushroom Hunting: I like to hunt for mushrooms and attempt to identify
them. I combine this with photography and have lots of photos of mushrooms. If
anyone is interested in doing this, buy the books "All That The Rain Brings
and More" and "Mushrooms Demystified" by David Arora.

\- Electronics: I recently picked up a nice soldering station and a bunch of
parts to make various circuits that I have been playing with the idea of
making in my head.

\- Making Games: I like to make 2d games with Godot. I recently participated
in a game jam for the first time.

------
benaduggan
Recently picked up a GoPro and been a really quick and easy way to express
creativity! I find myself thinking "I wonder if I could do a time lapse here"
or "this would be fun to see in slow-mo".

I've by no means been a perfectionist about editing, and I think that
contributes a lot to having fun with it. It kind of reminds me of how I first
felt learning how to program, making one-off things that I could write
terrible code in and throw away, which seems harder for me to do as of late.

